# Top Five Albums?



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine-

1.The Bends Radiohead
2.Ok Computer Radiohead
3.A Night at the Opera Queen
4.Magical Mystery Tour The Beatles
5.My Aim is True Elvis Costello


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

1. Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
2. Pink Floyd - Ummagumma
3. Led Zeppelin - Zeppelin IV
4. Radiohead - OK Computer
5. hmmm......can't really pick right now, I'm pretty sure I'll change the first 4 as well if it was some other time. xD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

1. John Mayer - _Continuum
_2. Jack Johnson - _In Between Dreams_
3. Christina Aguilera - _Stripped_
4. The Killers - _Hot Fuss_
5. Taylor Swift - _Fearless_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

My top 5 are...

1. Van Morrison- Astral Weeks
2. My Bloody Valentine- Loveless
3. Cocteau Twins- Treasure
4. Slowdive- Just for a Day
5. Jesus and Mary Chain- Psychocandy


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Made this a couple of weeks ago, there are 100, sorry...


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

hmm top 5....

1. Radiohead - Amnesiac
2. Sigur Rós - ( )
3. Joanna Newsom - Ys
4. Radiohead - OK Computer
5. Daft Punk - Discovery
5. My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
5. Mogwai - Mr. Beast 
5. Do Make Say Think - You, Youre A History In Rust

Yep, seems like an okay list... I love to disregard math roud:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

You want me to narrow it down to a top 5? *whinge* ...ok I'll try but I won't be happy about it 
1) The Sundays - Blind
2) Manic Street Preachers - This Is My Truth Tell Me Yours
3) Pixies - Bossanova
4) Radiohead - Ok Computer
5) Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea

ooooo it hurts 
ggrrrr.. ok I'm going to do a top 5 for just this year as well *evil*

01) Engineers - three fact fader
02) Mirah - (a)spera
03) Leaves - we are shadows
04) The Hidden Cameras - origin ; orphan
05) Manic Street Preachers - journal for plague lovers


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

#1. Nine Inch Nails Pretty Hate Machine
#2. Slipknot Self Titled
#3. Black Light Burns Cruel Melody
#4. Sublime 40oz To Freedom
#5. Incubus Science


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't make a decisive top 5. Here are the albums that frequently weave in and out of my top 5:

"Paranoid" -Black Sabbath
"Surfer Rosa" -The Pixies
"Discovery" -Daft Punk
"Loveless" -My Bloody Valentine
"Funeral" -The Arcade Fire
"Leaving Your Body Map" -Maudlin Of The Well
"Leviathan" -Mastodon
"Born To Run" -Bruce Springsteen
"Siamese Dream" -Smashing Pumpkins
"Wildhoney" -Tiamat
"Selling England By The Pound" -Genesis
"All Things Must Pass" -George Harrison

I'm "eclectic" I guess.


----------



## oxymoronic (Oct 19, 2009)

1. Cursive - Burst & Bloom
2. Thrice - Illusion of Safety
3. The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium
4. Incubus - Make Yourself
5. Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral

Ok this hurts me too... NEED MORE ROOM!

5. Fugazi - 13 Songs
5. Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
5. At the Drive-In - In Casino Out
5. Cursive - The Ugly Organ
5. Toadies - Rubberneck
5. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath

Ok, I'll stop. lol


----------



## Shadow2751 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm...

I'll just do my favourite 5 albums I HEARD this year....(not necessarily released in 2009)

"The Incident" by Porcupine Tree
"Scary Kids Scaring Kids" by Scary Kids Scaring Kids
"Beggars" by Thrice
"The World I Want to Leave Behind" by Moneen
"Day One" by Sarah Slean


----------



## Bastable (Mar 25, 2009)

1. The Downward Spiral - NIN
2. The Boatman's Call - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
3. Nevermind - Nirvana
4. Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
5. Hunky Dory - David Bowie


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, five huh?

I'm not going to overthink it, and will name the first five that pop to mind - but ask me tomorrow and I'll disagree

1) Tricky - Maxinquaye
2) Massive Attack - Mezzanine
3) DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
4) Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes
5) Orbital - In Sides

OK. How about top 5 of this year

1) Grizzly Bear - Veckatimest
2) Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavillion
3) St Vincent - Actor
4) Bat for Lashes - Two Suns
5) Various Artists - 5 Years of Hyperdub


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sure I'll fail at choosing only five. Actually I should just choose my favourite so I don't agonise for a long time over picking 5, haha.

Brand New_ "The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me"_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Geodude said:


> Wow, five huh?
> 
> I'm not going to overthink it, and will name the first five that pop to mind - but ask me tomorrow and I'll disagree
> 
> ...


I love your top 4. Maxinquaye is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

1) Nightfall in MiddleEarth-Blind Guardian
2) Gathering-Testament
3) Way Of The Fist-Five Finger Death Punch
4) Excalibur-Grave Digger
5) Art of War-Sabbaton

they are my favorite for now=)


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hard answer but this could be some of them.

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
Godspeed You Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven
Boards Of Canada - Music Has The Right For Children
Burial - Untrue
Led Zeppelin - I


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Hard answer but this could be some of them.
> 
> Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
> Godspeed You Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven
> ...


I really like all of those, apart from Led Zepplin - I, which I am sure I have heard, but never really listened to!

I like all 3 of Boards of Canada's albums, but I think I'm in this weird minority who thought Campfire Headphase is their best thus far? I know a lot of people hated it though!

Burial is quite cool. His production is so distinct, though I find it hard to listen to either of his albums as a whole. Have you heard his labelmate Zomby? I actually rate him even higher than Burial. His album "Where Were U in 92" is alright, but he has these two EP's, the Zomby EP and the One Foot Ahead of the Other EP that are both spastic and awesome.

Are you a fan of post-rock stuff generally, or Godspeed in specific (quite a few people I know don't like the genre in general, but love Godspeed). If so, have you heard the NZ bands Jakob or Kerretta? Not as epic as Godspeed, maybe more in common with Mogwai, but both really great.


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

"The Thirteenth Step" - A Perfect Circle
"Lateralus" - Tool
"The Lonely Position of Neutral" - Trust Company
"Ghost Reveries" - Opeth
"Saturday Night Wrist" - Deftones

Fucking amazing <3


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

in my collections right now....(volume set taken a a hole)
best of beatles vol 1 &2
best of eagles vol 1 &2
Heavy metal movie soundtrack (the first movie, not the crappy second)
Credance Clearwater collection vol 1&2
Jounrney: ( new) frontier


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> ok seriously what the hell is so great about radiohead? I've seen it in so many people's lists its crazy! I like a lot of different music and artists but I don't get why radiohead is praised so much. Can somebody please explain to me what exactly is the appeal of radiohead?


Radiohead are a gateway drug that can lead to more experimental music. When they burst out with "Creep," they were destined to be a one-hit wonder. But they kept experimenting and gained a cult following despite reduced radio/MTV exposure (_The Bends_ wasn't publicly well-received when it came out and the first video for _OK Computer_ was the 6 minute cartoon "Paranoid Android"). There's much respect there for a band who doesn't follow trends, earns critical accolades, and still manages to have a devoted following.

While I'm not a huge devotee of Radiohead, my 90's summers wouldn't have been the same without _The Bends_. Since the 00's has allowed indie artists to gain much better exposure (thanks internet), bands like Animal Collective and Dirty Projectors are following the same route: they do their own experimental thing and still manage to have huge followings and occasional TV appearances.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Who said:


> Heh, Radiohead used to actually be my favorite band. I still like them, but I don't listen to them nearly as much as I used to.
> 
> Anyway, as far as why people like it, it's kind of hard to explain. I think a lot of it has to do with their unique sound since they combine electronic influence with alternative rock, which just creates a style of music that appeals to some people. They're different enough to be considered "experimental" when compared to pop music as a whole, yet rocky/poppy/catchy enough to not be _too_ out there for everyone. People probably like Radiohead because they were pretty much the first to get popular making the kind of music they do so most people never heard anything like them before. Then again, that's just why I like them and I prefer Kid A and on to most of their discography, though OK Computer and The Bends have their moments (I haven't heard Pablo Honey, but from what I hear everyone says it sucks).
> 
> ...


Yeah I knew they were kind of credited to being an influential band in terms of experimenting with electronic music and rock but people act like they were the first to do that!! The 80s?? That was one giant synthesizer party!! I suppose if you really enjoy the electronic-afflicted music of today a lot then I guess you probably like radiohead a lot too. But I definitely do not and I completely agree with you on the autotuned vocals thing. Just to be sure, is that what they call it when they make their vocals sound all robotic?? If so, I hear that so often nowadays its pathetic. To me its just a lame cover up for bad vocal talent. What happened to legit singing?? - end rant

sorry :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Yeah I knew they were kind of credited to being an influential band in terms of experimenting with electronic music and rock but people act like they were the first to do that!! The 80s?? That was one giant synthesizer party!!


Well, obviously they weren't the first rock band to use a synthesizer, but they definitely utilized it in a way that was different than the New Wave/synthpop style 80s bands used and Radiohead arguably makes it sound less cheesy, but that's probably just because of advancements in synthesizer/keyboard technology since the 80s. I know a lot of critics and Radiohead fans have said this already, so it's kind of a cliché point, but their use of the synthesizer is more similar to Pink Floyd aside from Kid A and Amnesiac. To use a Pink Floyd analogy, those albums are like Pink Floyd making an album of nothing but tracks like "On the Run.":tongue:


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Who said:


> Well, obviously they weren't the first rock band to use a synthesizer, but they definitely utilized it in a way that was different than the New Wave/synthpop style 80s bands used and Radiohead arguably makes it sound less cheesy, but that's probably just because of advancements in synthesizer/keyboard technology since the 80s. I know a lot of critics and Radiohead fans have said this already, so it's kind of a cliché point, but their use of the synthesizer is more similar to Pink Floyd aside from Kid A and Amnesiac. To use a Pink Floyd analogy, those albums are like Pink Floyd making an album of nothing but tracks like "On the Run.":tongue:


hmmm if thats true then thats kind of weird, considering I love all of pink floyd's classic 70s albums - dark side of the moon, wish you were here, animals, the wall - all amazing!


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> But do you really even consider that rock? I have only heard a few songs, and maybe they were not their best, but I don't get it. Whats so great about that album? Seriously somebody needs to clarify this because I really don't understand it. It's bugged me for the longest time and then resurfaced once I saw so many people on here liked it too.


Ok Computer entirely encompassed it's era.. It was the crossing over..the Pre-millennium tension is rife throughout it..
The use of typical rock anthem structured song fused with technology and modern lyrical concepts tells the story of a world on the brink of change and the world is not quite ready for it..
It is dark album.. It is paranoid, it is desperate, it is creepy, it's ironic ,it's iconic and it is prophetic ..

For example it speaks of social disconnection as people become more dependent on machines for social activity..
Welcome to the land of OK Computer.. you are living in it

Take this sample of the lyrics

*Fitter Happier

Fitter, happier, more productive, 
comfortable, 
not drinking too much, 
regular exercise at the gym 
(3 days a week), 
getting on better with your associate employee contemporaries , 
at ease, 
eating well 
(no more microwave dinners and saturated fats), 
a patient better driver, 
a safer car 
(baby smiling in back seat), 
sleeping well 
(no bad dreams), 
no paranoia, 
careful to all animals 
(never washing spiders down the plughole), 
keep in contact with old friends 
(enjoy a drink now and then), 
will frequently check credit at 
(moral) bank (hole in the wall), 
favors for favors, 
fond but not in love, 
charity standing orders, 
on Sundays ring road supermarket 
(no killing moths or putting boiling water on the ants), 
car wash 
(also on Sundays), 
no longer afraid of the dark or midday shadows 
nothing so ridiculously teenage and desperate, 
nothing so childish - at a better pace, 
slower and more calculated, 
no chance of escape, 
now self-employed, 
concerned (but powerless), 
an empowered and informed member of society 
(pragmatism not idealism), 
will not cry in public, 
less chance of illness, 
tires that grip in the wet 
(shot of baby strapped in back seat), 
a good memory, 
still cries at a good film, 
still kisses with saliva, 
no longer empty and frantic 
like a cat 
tied to a stick, 
that's driven into 
frozen winter shit 
(the ability to laugh at weakness), 
calm, 
fitter, 
healthier and more productive 
a pig 
in a cage 
on antibiotics. *


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Nas-Illmatic
Phoenix-Alphabetical
Kid Cudi-Man on the Moon
Nirvana-Nevermind
Lupe Fiasco-Food & Liquor


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

1. The Wall by Pink Floyd
2. Disintegration by The Cure
3. Loveless by My Bloody Valentine
4. The Velvet Underground & Nico by The Velvet Underground
5. The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd

All of Slowdive's pretty albums get very honorable mentions as well!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Beatles - abbey road
Radiohead - ok computer
Jeff Buckley - grace
Cocteau Twins - heaven or las vegas
Manic Street Preachers - This Is My Truth Tell Me Yours


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

According to my Last.fm

Ayumi Hamasaki - (miss)understood
Ayumi Hamasaki - NEXT LEVEL
Ayumi Hamasaki - Rock'n'Roll Circus
alan - Voice of EARTH
L'Arc~en~Ciel - QUADRINITY ～MEMBER'S BEST SELECTIONS～ 

:happy:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

1. Pearl Jam-Ten
2.Nirvana-Nevermind
3. Metallica- Black album
4. Live-Throwing Copper
5. R.E.M Automatic for the People


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Rush - Moving Pictures
Peter Murphy - Deep
U2 - The Unforgettable Fire
Tool - Undertow
Pink Floyd - A Momentary Lapse of Reason


----------



## krystal (Sep 2, 2010)

l love so many albums that confused to choose my top 5


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I change my mind a lot but right now (and in no particular order)

Sublime--40 oz. to Freedom
The Beatles--Revolver
The Smashing Pumpkins--Siamese Dream
Radiohead--The Bends
Incubus--Light Grenades

and if I got to pick a 6th it would be Panic! at the Disco--A Fever You Can't Sweat Out.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

There's no way I could possibly choose an all-time top five, so don't consider this list definitive, but these albums are always at the top of my consideration.

Opeth - Blackwater Park
Wolves In The Throne Room - Two Hunters
Moonsorrow - Kivenkantaja
Sunn 0))) - Black One
Gojira - From Mars To Sirius


----------



## Ravenflight (Aug 4, 2010)

1. of Montreal - Skeletal Lamping
2. of Montreal - Coquelicot Asleep In The Poppies: A Variety Of Whimsical Verse
3. Radiohead - Amnesiac
4. Sigur Rós - Ágætis byrjun
5. Sparklehorse - It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)

City Baby's Revenge - Charged GBH
Why? - Discharge
Filth Pig - Ministry
Group Sex- Circle Jerks
Flood - They Might Be Giants


----------

